# Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread



## aznsteil (9. September 2016)

*Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bald vor meine Wasserkühlung auseinander zu nehmen, um diese zu reinigen. Ich wollte nachfragen, welche Reinigungsmethoden für Radiatoren empfohlen sind, da es relativ schwer ist in das Innere zu gelangen, da man diesen nicht aufschrauben kann. Ich habe Lösungen gesehen mit 5-10% Essig gemischt mit destilliertem Wasser und dann Kräftig durchschütteln und das wiederholen.

Ich weiß das sich Lebewesen gebildet haben in der Wasserkühlung, diese sollten bei dem Reinigungsvorschlag bitte unschädlich gemacht werden. Im Ausgleichsbehälter und an den Schläuchen sind diese deutlich sichtbar und verklumpen zum Teil mein CPU Wasserkühlblock.

Besitze 2x 480 Radiatoren:


Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480mm
EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (480)


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Falsches Unterforum, der Thread gehört zu den erweiterbaren Wasserkühlungen. Dort findest du auch gleich die Antwort auf deine Frage: [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen


----------



## Chinaquads (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Dude, was hast du für sichtbare Lebewesen in deiner Wasserkühlung ???

Dem o.g. FAQ folgen, dann sollte es klappen, diese "Lebewesen" sicher zu entfernen...


----------



## keks4 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Öhm... wie lange hast du deine WaKü ohne Korrosionsschutz betrieben?   Also wenn es in deiner WaKü schon lebt ist das sehr merkwürdig... sende doch mal ein Foto von den Bewohnern Bitte.


----------



## Haarstrich (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen

An Lebewesen mag ich nicht glauben. Eher Weichmacherauswaschungen aus den Schläuchen.


----------



## Nachty (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Naja Korrosionsschutz hilft nicht gegen Tiere, aber Tiere sollten da auch nicht sein, sondern eher Weichmacher


----------



## aznsteil (10. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Bilder für die Bewohner.
Kann mich jemand aufklären was das genau ist und wie man das loswird in dem neuen Kreislauf? Ich werde EK-Ekoolant EVO CLEAR verwenden.


----------



## Haarstrich (11. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Sieht ganz nach Weichmacher aus. Wird halt mit der Zeit aus den PVC-Schläuchen ausgewaschen und bildet dann so schleimige Fäden. Welchen Schlauch hast Du denn im System?
Da hilft nur gründliche Reinigung, und natürlich  wechseln der Schläuche. Das How To ist hier ja schon verlinkt. Bitte nicht vergessen die Kühler nach dem Zusammenbau auf Dichtigkeit zu prüfen.


----------



## VJoe2max (11. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Sehe ich auch so und würde auch selbiges empfehlen. Das sind den Bildern nach mit aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgewaschene Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen. Mitunter deshalb sind Letztere auch so trüb. 

Im Übrigen hilft glykolbasierter Korrosionschutz sehr wohl gegen die allermeisten Formen mikrobiellen Lebens (auch wenn Letzteres in Waküs grundsätzlich so gut wie keine Überlebenschance hat). Glykol ist für Mikroorganismen durchaus toxisch. Auch für größere Organsimen wie Menschen gilt das - aber gefährlich wird´s da erst bei recht hohen Dosen. Man sollte es daher bekanntlich auch nicht trinken . 

Was Weichmacherauswaschungen angeht hat Glykol aber leider den Effekt, dass es diese sogar noch fördert (passiert auch mit Wasser allein - aber sehr sehr langsam). Deshalb sollte man es mit der Glykolkonzentration möglichst nicht übertreiben. Das Glykol ist im Korrosionsschutz vor allem als Lösungsmittel für die Korrosionsinhibitoren wichtig, aber es löst eben auch andere organische Verbindungen, die nicht sehr fest im Material eingebunden sind - so z. B. auch Weichmacher aus PVC. 
Man tauscht mit glykolbasierten Korrosionsschutzmitteln also in gewissem Sinne die Sicherheit bezüglich der Verhinderung von Korrosion der metallischen Komponenten, gegen das Risiko verstärkter Weichmacherauswaschungen, wenn man PVC-Schläuche verwendet. Letzteres kann man eigentlich nur vermeiden indem man sich von PVC verabschiedet und z. B. auf wirklich weichmacherfreie Elastomer-Werkstoffe wie Gummi-Schläuche oder Schläuche aus synthetischen Elastomeren umschwenkt (Norprene z. B.), aber dann gibt´s eben keine transparenten Schläuche. Früher, als noch nicht so viele superweiche PVC-Schläuche auf dem Markt waren, war das noch nicht so kritisch, denn diese Schläuche glichen eher denen, die man heute speziell als weichmacherarme Schläuche kaufen kann. Hinzu kam, dass die Ansprüche an die Optik in der breiten Masse der Wakü-User damals auch noch nicht so hoch waren. Eingetrübte Schläuche und Weichmacherablagerungen im Kreislauf wurden damals noch etwas unkritischer gesehen - auch weil die Kühlstrukturen noch nicht so fein wie heute waren. 

Wirklich Weichmacherfreie PVC-Schläuche gibt es aber prinzipiell nicht, denn ohne Weichmacher ist PVC nun mal Hart-PVC und damit nicht mehr als flexibles Schlauchmaterial verwendbar. Das was als sog. "weichmacherfreie" PVC-Schläuche angeboten wird, ist nach allem was mit bekannt ist im Wesentlichen ein Nepp! Da werden lediglich gesundheitsschädliche Weichmacher gegen andere Weichmacher ausgetauscht. Wenn man Glück hat, sind es welche die sich etwas langsamer lösen, aber darüber bekommt man kaum verlässliche Ergebnisse. Bei weichmacherarmen Mischungen wird nur die Konzentration verringert - meist auch zu Ungunsten der Flexibilität. Damit ist man dann wieder beim Stand wie in der Anfangszeit der Waküs. Guter Korrosionsschutz und gleichzeitig transparente Kühlmittelwege, ohne das Risiko Weichmacher-Probleme zu erleben, bekommt man also nur durch anderes Material für die Wasserwege. Wenn es Schläuche sein sollen, kann man sich ganz klassisch an recht steifen wenig biegsamen PUR-Schläuchen versuchen, aber die dafür geeigneten Anschlusssysteme erfreuen sich keiner großen Beliebtheit weil sie nicht idiotensicher sind und den optischen Ansprüchen vieler User nicht genügen. PUR ist zwar auch nicht ganz weichmacherfrei aber hier dauert es in der Regel schon einige Jahre bis der Schlauch trübe wird und vor allem wird so gut wie nichts ins Wasser abgesondert. Ansonsten bleibt noch die Verrohrung mit PMMA-Rohren. Da können mit Glykol allenfalls Problem bei falscher Bearbeitung des Materials auftreten (Rissbildung bei Eigenspannungen und lokalen Lastspitzen wie an scharfen Kerben). PET-G Rohre sind auch möglich, wenn auch in der Regel nicht vollkommen weichmacherfrei. Letzteres spielt aber lang keine so große Rolle wie bei PVC-Schläuchen, weil es viel geringere Konzentrationen sind, die auch noch fester gebunden sind. Sieht man schon daran, dass man Glykol problemlos in PET-Flaschen lagern kann, ohne dass sich da groß was löst.


----------



## aznsteil (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so und würde auch selbiges empfehlen. Das sind den Bildern nach mit aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgewaschene Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen. Mitunter deshalb sind Letztere auch so trüb.
> 
> Im Übrigen hilft glykolbasierter Korrosionschutz sehr wohl gegen die allermeisten Formen mikrobiellen Lebens (auch wenn Letzteres in Waküs grundsätzlich so gut wie keine Überlebenschance hat). Glykol ist für Mikroorganismen durchaus toxisch. Auch für größere Organsimen wie Menschen gilt das - aber gefährlich wird´s da erst bei recht hohen Dosen. Man sollte es daher bekanntlich auch nicht trinken .
> 
> ...


Wow, riesiges Danke für die Mühe! Und auch Danke an die zahlreichen weiteren Antworten, ich liebe dieses Forum!
Ich bin seit deiner Antwort am Planen wie ich nun PETG Rohre im Gehäuse verlege (natürlich habe ich davor auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt). Ich würde die von EKWB nehmen wollen, falls es nicht allzu negative Erfahrungen hier gibt. Werde vorher alles sorgfältig ausbauen, auseinanderschrauben, säubern und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen wenn ich es wieder zusammenschreibe. Ich werde mir den verlinkten Guide aufjedenfall durchlesen, leider fehlen viele Bilder, bzw sind nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## SpatteL (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wasserkühlung/Radiator richtig reinigen || Hilfethread*

Bitte keine Vollzitate direkt danach, vor allem von den langen Beiträgen von Joe. Da ist man am Smartphone ewig am scrollen.
Seht zudem auch in den Forenregeln.


----------

